# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  iCam HD, wireless IP camera featuring plugged into Skype technology, Amaryllo International B.V., Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Amaryllo International B.V.

"2016 CES Winner, Revolutionary Auto-Tracking Robot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Amaryllo iCam HD Overview 

 Published on Dec 10, 2013




> This video highlights Amaryllo iCam HD's features from home security, baby monitor, pet watch, to elder care, etc. With iCam HD, you can always check in anywhere, anytime.

----------


## Airicist

Amaryllo Patent-Pending Remote-Control Pan-and-Tilt iCam HD by Apple Devices 

 Published on Apr 23, 2014




> Shown is Amaryllo's patent-pending technology on remote-control camera by shaking Apple devices.

----------


## Airicist

iCamPro FHD tracks moving object in the dark 

Published on Dec 11, 2014




> Shown is iCamPro's patent-pending technologies in tracking moving object in the dark.

----------


## Airicist

iCamPro FHD tracks a moving object in an office 

Published on Dec 11, 2014




> Shown is iCamPro FHD tracks a person walking in an office

----------


## Airicist

Amaryllo iCamPro FHD Overview 

Published on Dec 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

iCamPRO FHD live demo at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

iCamPRO sees ommidirection 

Published on Jan 11, 2015




> Shown is a demonstration of Amaryllo's patent-pending omnidirectional tracking technology. Pay attention to the black iCamPRO with multiple sensors. It "sees" object moving from behind and turns itself immediately to track the moving object. The white iCamPRO does not have multiple sensors just for comparison.

----------


## Airicist

iCamPRO is watching TV 

Published on Jan 11, 2015




> Pay attention to the white iCamPRO as the camera not only moves sideways but also up-and-down.

----------


## Airicist

Amaryllo SSN Demo 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> iCamPRO FHD demonstrates its patent-pending smart sensor network technologies tracking objects from all directions.

----------


## Airicist

iCamPRO FHD day&night tracking 

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Amaryllo iCamPRO FHD demonstrates its auto object tracking even in darkness.

----------


## Airicist

iCamPro first domestic robot that tracks intruders
February 13, 2015




> Unlike any other home security devices, iCamPRO is the first robotic home security camera that can actually see, hear, sense, and track moving objects, all while communicating with you. "In today's world of clever thieves and Industrial Saboteurs, the iCamPRO will record every movement in perfect detail so you can identify security threats or common thieves and protect your business and family"

----------


## Airicist

2015 COMPUTEX Amaryllo iCamPRO FHD Interview

Published on Jun 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Amaryllo iCamPRO FHD Home Security Robot Review

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> Overview and demonstration of the iCamPRO FHD. If you want to read the full review check that out here. It includes a comparison to other FHD home security cameras.

----------


## Airicist

iCamPRO says "Hello" to visitors at IFA 2015

Published on Sep 9, 2015




> Amaryllo is adding a new feature to enable some models to say "Hello" when intruder alarm is enabled and sensors are triggered. This is an alternative to the conventional siren alarm.

----------


## Airicist

iCamPro Deluxe - Auto introduction

Published on Nov 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

iCamPro FHD overview

Published on Jan 26, 2016




> Overview of the iCamPro FHD features:
> 
> - 360 degree detection
> - 360 degree auto-tracking
> - night vision
> - face detection

----------

